# **Spider Royal And ????**



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm getting a spider royal soon and will be looking to breed in the future....so what other morphs can you breed to it to get some great babies. thanks


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Pinstripe
Lesser
Mojave
Pastel
normal
yellow belly
fire
Anything you want


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Spider X Albino

Means you get albino spiders hopefully, which I'd buy from you


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Pyro said:


> Spider X Albino
> 
> Means you get albino spiders hopefully, which I'd buy from you


Spider x Albino
Spider Het Albino
Normal Het Albino


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

lol so theres a few i could breed it to then. i was thinking of breeding it to a lesser platty. unless i break the bank and try a few different ones! and how do you tell the difference between a normal and het??


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

PASTEL all the way mate... not too expensive... 1 in 4 chance of a bumblebee


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tony_boa said:


> lol so theres a few i could breed it to then. i was thinking of breeding it to a lesser platty. unless i break the bank and try a few different ones! and how do you tell the difference between a normal and het??


You can't tell the difference between a normal and a *recessive-gene* het. Both will look like normals.

However, Spider is not a recessive gene - it is a dominant gene. If a baby carries it, it SHOWS it and looks like a Spider. If a baby with a spider parent looks normal, it IS normal.

Same goes for the codominant genes like Lesser - if it doesn't show the gene, it doesn't carry the gene.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Spider x Albino
> Spider Het Albino
> Normal Het Albino


Yup. And then: 

Spider Het Albino x Normal Het Albino
Spider Het Albino
Normal Het Albino
Spider Albino

right?


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

so what would i produce with a spider and lesser?? i'm new to this genes stuff sorry. i was thinking to go with a pastel cos i love the bees!!


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

tony_boa said:


> so what would i produce with a spider and lesser?? i'm new to this genes stuff sorry. i was thinking to go with a pastel cos i love the bees!!


Spider x Lesser
=
Spiders
Lessers
And
Lesser Bees :flrtSee link for pic NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Spider: LesserBee)
Thats what I am breeding this year, cant wait for the eggs to hatch


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Spider x Lesser
> =
> Spiders
> Lessers
> ...


 
Those are bloody gorgeous! I know what I'll be breeding now :notworthy:


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

i know what i'm gonna breed to lol. if i brought a female pastel, lesser and butter (alot of money i know) could i then breed a single male to all of these or would i have to get morethan 1 male??


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes one male can go around a few females... I keep it to 3-4 females with a 4 day break.


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

do you keep them all together or the you put him in with one of them for a day or 2 then take him out?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

rough guide... 3 days on, and 3 days off... then same with the next female he goes to...

you could put them all in 1 unit, but i'd say male and 1 female together only...


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

pastels !

bumblebees are fab !

good luck with breeding in the future and hope u find the best royal to pair with your spider


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

i really cat wait to start hunting now...spider, pastel maybe super pastel, lesser platty and i'm not sure with the 4th


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

got some (not good quality) pics of some of my BUMBLEBEES in my albums, if you wanna have a look...


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

depending on what you have to spend you could get a pied and go for Spieds: victory:

cinnamon= cinna bee
lesser platinum= lesser bee
enchi= stinger bee


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

im planning on goin for the lesser bee they look wicked
but thats just me
mike


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

michael keeling said:


> im planning on goin for the lesser bee they look wicked
> but thats just me
> mike


I love lesser bees, but I must say the one I really want out of all the bees is a queen bee (spider, lesser, pastel) so just a stage away from a lesser bee. Then once that dream has come true then I going for an axanthic killer bee (spider, axanthic, super pastel). One day :2thumb:

Also can you tell I like light/white ish snakes


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

they are cool, i'm hopefully getting a male spider and male butter, females butter, lesser, pastel and pewter!! cant wait to spend!!


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

oakelm said:


> I love lesser bees, but I must say the one I really want out of all the bees is a queen bee (spider, lesser, pastel) so just a stage away from a lesser bee. Then once that dream has come true then I going for an axanthic killer bee (spider, axanthic, super pastel). One day :2thumb:
> 
> Also can you tell I like light/white ish snakes


I thought lesserbee was spider/pastel/lesser, if its just spider/lesser, whts the odds of hatching lesserbee from each egg?

Would the queenbee be a bumblebee/lesser mating or a lesserbee/pastel mating or would they both have the same outcome?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nippy said:


> I thought lesserbee was spider/pastel/lesser, if its just spider/lesser, whts the odds of hatching lesserbee from each egg?
> 
> Would the queenbee be a bumblebee/lesser mating or a lesserbee/pastel mating or would they both have the same outcome?


lesserbee = lesser x spider... 1:4 chance...

bumblebee x lesser, and lesserbee x pastel = SAME outcome... 1:8 chance to produce a queenbee...


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

great, thanks alan


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nippy said:


> great, thanks alan


 
pleasure...


----------



## bozwell (Jun 23, 2009)

*what to breed*

o.k since everyone else is asking what would you breed with a pastel black back ?????????:crazy:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bozwell said:


> o.k since everyone else is asking what would you breed with a pastel black back ?????????:crazy:


now i've seen "him"... how about a pastel, fire, or bee female?...


----------

